# Any way to preserve medication?



## MisterBalloonHands

Is there a way to extend the shelf life of medication? I'd like to have a stock of various OTC meds ready for if SHTF but it seems most of these expire in a year or 2 so if there's a way to extend that so i dont have to keep replacing my stash that would be great.


----------



## horseman09

I don't think you can generalize "OTC meds". I'm certainly not a pharmacist, but I think you'll find that each class of med, OTC or rx, is its own animal so to speak.

With anitbiotics for example, nearly all of them can be safely stored in a cool, dry, dark environment and still retain most of its potency for 10 years or longer -- well beyond the x date. 

But "most" is the key word here. All antibiotics in the tetracycline class can become toxic -- even deadly -- at some point after the x date. I think I recall reading somewhere that aspirin becomes toxic as it ages also, but ibupropfen stores well. :dunno:

You'd probably have to research each class of OTC med to see what you can safely store longterm. If you do that, I hope you'll share your research with us.


----------



## Centraltn

Many meds have extremely long shelf life. Best to ask your Dr which ones do. The secret sometimes is merely keeping them in darkness with even temps


----------



## lotsoflead

Centraltn said:


> Many meds have extremely long shelf life. Best to ask your Dr which ones do. The secret sometimes is merely keeping them in darkness with even temps


 I have been going to the same Dr for 30 yrs and every time I ask him a ? about meds he tries to give me the bums rush like i may learn something that would cut into his wallet.


----------



## horseman09

lotsoflead said:


> I have been going to the same Dr for 30 yrs and every time I ask him a ? about meds he tries to give me the bums rush like i may learn something that would cut into his wallet.


Most docs don't wanna admit that they don't know. Pharmacists are the experts on drugs.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

That's the crux there, Horse. The pharmacists go to school SPECIFICALLY for the chemical/phamacological content and affects of the compounds they deal in, not so much for the conditions they treat. They're the ones to ask the chemistry questions to. The pharm techs know quite a bit too. I believe in every state, mine at least, they have to go to pharm tech school before working in the pharmacy, so they can answer some of the less specific questions that may not need the lead pharmacist.

Also, ask at your pharmacy about getting bulk items / raw materials. Often times, they may be able to order things for you from their back catalog. I've asked about salt peter, since it's not sold on the shelf anymore around here, for pickling and curing. It's not on the shelf, but I can order it by the 1 lb can or up to the pallet load. I'll just have to wait for the delivery truck. I know, I know, it's used in BP too, but I'm more interested in yummy ham than clouds of dirt.


----------



## maw-p

An Army med tech once told me that many many many drugs will last far longer than the X date. In fact, they use many of them after that date. Our doc is great and helps in any way she can b/c she knows that we are stocking for when SHTF. I cant tell you off the top of my head what keeps how long and I am not at home (at work) so I cant look at my stuff right now but I will.


----------



## urbd115

Here's a good site that gives a little info on the subject...
Zeroing In: How to Store Medicine | Shelf Reliance Blog


----------



## brad23

My brother in law's Mom works as a Physicians Assistant in England. One of her favorite places to visit is Guinea Bissau which as you can imagine has a huge lack of drugs. She always takes all the expireds from her hospital when she goes and hooks up local physicians there in Guinea B. So I imagine they last quite bit longer after expiration because she stockpiles for about 2 years.


----------



## sherldoe

I have a friend who is a head pharmacist. She uses all types of medications years and years and years old. Says they lose potency, but if stored in a cool, dry place last waaay beyond what they, whoever "they" is, tell you. Also tells me never to waste your time with brand name OTC's. Tells me the conveyor belt at the factor pushes the brand names to the left and the generic products to the conveyor on the right. They are just labeled and presented differently.


----------



## MisterBalloonHands

sherldoe said:


> Also tells me never to waste your time with brand name OTC's. Tells me the conveyor belt at the factor pushes the brand names to the left and the generic products to the conveyor on the right. They are just labeled and presented differently.


haha yeah I was just at the drug store a few days ago to buy asprin. A bottle of Bayer cost around $4.80 when I bottle of CVS store brand cost only 99 cents. The exact same pills. Just significantly more expensive when you buy the name.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

*Cynthia J. Koelker MD - www.ArmageddonMedicine.net*

Probably the best source of medical /pharm info on a survivalist basis ..... Dr. Koelker is the medical editor on one of the other survival blog sites .... author of* 101 Ways to Save Money on Health Care* ....... she's corresponding thru her own blog site *ArmageddonMedicine.net* ......

She describes herself as a fellow prepper physician ...... worthwhile to check her info out


----------



## ryeder

*Armageddon medicine*

Checked out the site and it has a lot of relevant information. From herbal medicines to critical care. Thank you for the address.


----------

